# Homemade Cream, Heavy Whipping Cream, Heavy Cream, Buttermilk & Half-and-Half



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

I've seen vintage cereal ads that told consumers to pour milk or cream over their cereal. I tried half-and-half and heavy whipping cream over my cereal, It tasted like cheese. I want to try cream over my cereal because I believe cream will taste supreme over chocolate cereal like cocoa pebbles, cocoa puffs and Nestle chocapic/Nestle koko krunch/Kellogg's Chocos. 

I want to make my own heavy whipping cream for the best homemade whipped cream ever. I want to use heavy cream and Buttermilk for the best homemade biscuits and pancakes this US of A. I want to make my own half-and-half for my dad's coffee. 

Is there a frugal way for a beginner homesteader to make cream, heavy whipping cream, heavy cream, buttermilk & half-and-half?


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

Sure, follow my advice in your "butter making" thread but stop shaking when the cream gets thick, before it turns to butter. There youve got some whipped cream. And, of course, the buttermilk is the left over from making butter. All these things are really just different stages of the same product.

Once you start making butter the way I told you, you'll see the different stages and it'll be obvious when youve got cream, whipped cream, butter and buttermilk.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Adirondackian said:


> Sure, follow my advice in your "butter making" thread but stop shaking when the cream gets thick, before it turns to butter. There youve got some whipped cream. And, of course, the buttermilk is the left over from making butter. All these things are really just different stages of the same product.
> 
> Once you start making butter the way I told you, you'll see the different stages and it'll be obvious when youve got cream, whipped cream, butter and buttermilk.


How about making heavy whipping cream, heavy cream, cream & half-and-half?


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

Im not sure about those


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Jerryberry said:


> I've seen vintage cereal ads that told consumers to pour milk or cream over their cereal. I tried half-and-half and heavy whipping cream over my cereal, It tasted like cheese. I want to try cream over my cereal because I believe cream will taste supreme over chocolate cereal like cocoa pebbles, cocoa puffs and Nestle chocapic/Nestle koko krunch/Kellogg's Chocos.
> 
> I want to make my own heavy whipping cream for the best homemade whipped cream ever. I want to use heavy cream and Buttermilk for the best homemade biscuits and pancakes this US of A. I want to make my own half-and-half for my dad's coffee.
> 
> Is there a frugal way for a beginner homesteader to make cream, heavy whipping cream, heavy cream, buttermilk & half-and-half?


butter milk is the left over from making butter an easy substitute is soured milk a little vinager or lemon juice curdles the milk making it thicker 

Cream is the milk fats that float on the surface on non homogenized milk.

half an half is part cream part milk 

if you have dairy stock you would milk , strain then allow to settle the cream rises to the top as the milk fats are lighter you ladle that off

there are centrifugal cream separators that spin the milk and separate the cream from the milk 

if you haven't made it before whole milk and a little distilled white vinegar will make soured milk , this is really the way to make a butter milk replacement. 

while buttermilk used to be a by-product of making butter , they now charge more than milk price for the butter milk as the butter makers have found other products they can make from the buttermilk.

for your health , make pancakes and eat them with butter and fruit and less of those sugar loaded cereals. even pancakes should be a bit more of a weekly treat than an every day meal , fruit and eggs make the better every day breakfast.

do you like eggs ?
how do you like your eggs?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

very simple whipped cream.
put 1/2 cup of cold heavy whipping cream in a pint mason jar and close the lid.

you want it cold strait from the refrigerator and putting your jar in the fridge for 20 minutes before is a good idea also , then with your cold sealed jar shake. this is excellent with berries that can just be poured in the jar and eaten out with a spoon wide mouth mason jar makes this easier.

real whipping cream will whip up in the jar in a 3-5 minutes of shaking , you wound't get stiff peaks but good and fluffy for berries.

I don't add sugar to this and just enjoy the fruits sweetness


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> butter milk is the left over from making butter an easy substitute is soured milk a little vinager or lemon juice curdles the milk making it thicker
> 
> Cream is the milk fats that float on the surface on non homogenized milk.
> 
> ...


Yes. Scrambled without dairy with alot of tabasco because dairy and scrambled eggs just don't agree to my palate. A Centrifugal cream separator sounds expensive and not available at my SoCal target nor walmart.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Cream separators are a specialty item. Expensive. Hard to adjust. Pain in the rear to clean.

VEVOR Milk Cream Centrifugal Separator, Stainless Steel Electric Cream Separator, 25 Gal/H & 100L/H Goat Milk Separator Turning Raw or Whole Milk into Cream and Skim Milk Cow Cream Separator 110-240V Amazon.com: VEVOR Milk Cream Centrifugal Separator, Stainless Steel Electric Cream Separator, 25 Gal/H & 100L/H Goat Milk Separator Turning Raw or Whole Milk into Cream and Skim Milk Cow Cream Separator 110-240V : Home & Kitchen


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You need a cow first.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Cream separators are a specialty item. Expensive. Hard to adjust. Pain in the rear to clean.
> 
> VEVOR Milk Cream Centrifugal Separator, Stainless Steel Electric Cream Separator, 25 Gal/H & 100L/H Goat Milk Separator Turning Raw or Whole Milk into Cream and Skim Milk Cow Cream Separator 110-240V Amazon.com: VEVOR Milk Cream Centrifugal Separator, Stainless Steel Electric Cream Separator, 25 Gal/H & 100L/H Goat Milk Separator Turning Raw or Whole Milk into Cream and Skim Milk Cow Cream Separator 110-240V : Home & Kitchen


Is there a frugal way to separate cream from milk?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My mother in law used to put the milk in big flat pans in the kitchen. Then in the morning, she skimmed off the cream and collected it in quart jars.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> My mother in law used to put the milk in big flat pans in the kitchen. Then in the morning, she skimmed off the cream and collected it in quart jars.


What kind of milk did your mom use?
How did your mom skim the cream from the milk?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

They had a dairy cow.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

unless you have a source of raw milk it makes little difference.

my grandpa had cows , he would strain the milk through a cheese cloth put it in gallon jugs and bring it home he didn't live on the farm he lived in town a few miles from the farm. his buissness partner lived at the farm and they ran a construction business and farmed
it is as simple as not shaking the jug and pouring off the cream on the top

but a tool like this fat seperator would let you pour off the milk and keep the cream , same concept just let gravity and nature work.









Amazon.com: OXO Good Grips 4 Cup Fat Separator: Home & Kitchen


Online Shopping for Kitchen Utensils & Gadgets from a great selection at everyday low prices. Free 2-day Shipping with Amazon Prime.



www.amazon.com





unless you have a source for raw milk . like a cow or you own a share in a cow there is no point the Walmart and Target sell the cream in quart cartons and all the milk is already pasteurized and homogenized


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

do you like yogurt ?

a fun and rewarding dairy recipe you can make at home with milk is your own Yogurt.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> do you like yogurt ?
> 
> a fun and rewarding dairy recipe you can make at home with milk is your own Yogurt.


I have a strange problem with yogurt. Everytime I try supermarket yogurt, my throat refuse to swallow it but I have no problem eating yogurt from a yogurt shop. I just don't understand why though.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

what is a yogurt shop , like a frozen yogurt store?

we don't have all the stores in rural America that the cities have so if there is a yogurt store that sells specialty yogurts we don't have that here.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Frozen yogurt is not real yogurt.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Frozen yogurt is not real yogurt.


that was my point but I wanted to make sure I was on the right subject first

it wouldn't surprise me at all if there is a shop in SO-CAL that serves parfaits with a very good quality yogurt that is easier to pallet.

where here in rural WI is can get some of the best cheese in the world a few miles away and all the milk and cream I want but low carb ice cream or the product that best resembles ice cream is a 30 mile drive to a larger grocery store

I haven't had any real ice cream since I was diagnosed type 2 diabetic last year

I have slowly figured out what carbs I can work back in when I have an active day ahead just have to have the activity to burn it off or my numbers go high.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> what is a yogurt shop , like a frozen yogurt store?
> 
> we don't have all the stores in rural America that the cities have so if there is a yogurt store that sells specialty yogurts we don't have that here.





yogurt shop - Google Search


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

frozen yogurt if more of an ice cream but made by starting with yogurt.

you cold make yogurt then make frozen yogurt.

if you have the supplies and are interested in trying it doesn't take any special tools or ingredients other than a cup of plain yogurt


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Stores selling frozen yogurt use a factory prepared base.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

*Ingredients in TCBY Butter Pecan Frozen Yogurt:*

Skim Milk, Maltodextrin, Polydextrose, Non Fat Dry Milk, Contains 2% or Less of: Erythritol, Maltitol Syrup, Emulsifier and Stabilizer (Propylene Glycol Monoesters, Mono & Diglycerides, Guar Gum, Locust Bean Gum, Carrageenan), Natural & Artificial Butter-Pecan Flavor (Propylene Glycol, Water, Alcohol, Caramel Color), Condensed Skim Milk, Calcium Carbonate, Caramel Color,Whey Protein Concentrate, Disodium Phosphate, Sucralose, Acesulfame Potassium,Vitamins A & D. Milk cultured with the following live active cultures: B. lactis, L. acidophilus, L. bulgaricus, L. lactis, L. casei, S. thermophilus, L. rhamnosus. Contains: Milk.








The Crazy Hidden Ingredients in Frozen Yogurt


I feel a little bad writing this article because I know it is going to burst a lot of bubbles. Especially since it's almost Summer time and what could be more satisfying than a delicious frozen treat. Folks - The new Fro-Yo craze is CRAZY. There have been so many Fro-Yo places opening around me...




foodbabe.com


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Stores selling frozen yogurt use a factory prepared base.


I just don't understand why my throat refuse to swallow supermarket yogurt. I even tried mousse yogurt and my throat still refuse. I just don't get it!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Stores selling frozen yogurt use a factory prepared base.


most pancakes in restaurants are a factory made concoction of stuff also a just add milk or just add water batter.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Jerryberry said:


> I just don't understand why my throat refuse to swallow supermarket yogurt. I even tried mousse yogurt and my throat still refuse. I just don't get it!


some people have texture issues and it is much more common with Autism. 

the gel around the seeds in tomatoes made me gag as a kid, as an adult I love tomatoes and grow them.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Ah. Good observation. My granddaughter can’t stand scratchy fabric.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> some people have texture issues and it is much more common with Autism.
> 
> the gel around the seeds in tomatoes made me gag as a kid, as an adult I love tomatoes and grow them.


So my case isn't a strange mystery?


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Jerryberry said:


> So my case isn't a strange mystery?


No, it's quite common with those who are on the spectrum.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

RJ2019 said:


> No, it's quite common with those who are on the spectrum.


I've had this problem since childhood. I want to like yogurt because it's a well-known probiotic food.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Jerryberry said:


> I've had this problem since childhood. I want to like yogurt because it's a well-known probiotic food.


Make smoothies with it maybe? I have bought my son freeze dried yogurt bites, he likes them. It's yogurt but it's crunchy!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Check the ingredients. Some yogurt snacks are mostly sugar.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Check the ingredients. Some yogurt snacks are mostly sugar.


Ok but my throat still refuse to swallow supermarket yogurt.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Jerryberry said:


> Ok but my throat still refuse to swallow supermarket yogurt.


Your throat refuses to swallow it because your mind tells it to.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

painterswife said:


> Your throat refuses to swallow it because your mind tells it to.


How do I tell my mind to tell my throat to swallow yogurt?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I wonder if you could eat yogurt that has been frozen enough to make it seem more like ice cream.

Do you have any problem with pudding? I find that the texture is very similar.

I have a problem eating jello. It just feels so unnatural. I can't stand gummy candy either. I used to freeze taffy before I could eat it.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> I wonder if you could eat yogurt that has been frozen enough to make it seem more like ice cream.
> 
> Do you have any problem with pudding? I find that the texture is very similar.
> 
> I have a problem eating jello. It just feels so unnatural. I can't stand gummy candy either. I used to freeze taffy before I could eat it.


I never tried frozen yogurt because I'm not sure if my throat will accept it.
No. Pudding isn't a probiotic food.
I'm okay with jello.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Have you tried different brands of yogurt? Have you tried it with fruit mixed in? 
Maybe it's knowing the probiotic is there that is keeping your throat from swallowing the yogurt. If you really want to eat it, there are many ways to make it feel less yogurty.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Have you tried different brands of yogurt? Have you tried it with fruit mixed in?
> Maybe it's knowing the probiotic is there that is keeping your throat from swallowing the yogurt. If you really want to eat it, there are many ways to make it feel less yogurty.


It's been awhile since I tried yogurt and no because I just prefer chocolate or nutella.
How do I make yogurt feel less yogurty without fruit nor sugar?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It is much like sour cream if it is plain.

The flavored yogurt has too much sugar.

Slice a banana and strawberries and put a small amount of plain yogurt on it.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> It is much like sour cream if it is plain.
> 
> The flavored yogurt has too much sugar.
> 
> Slice a banana and strawberries and put a small amount of plain yogurt on it.


Will chocolate help? I prefer my probiotic dairy treat with chocolate than fruit.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

If you dont like it why eat it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Chocolate works.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Forcast said:


> If you dont like it why eat it.


I haven't touched yogurt in a long while. I'm supposed to eat yogurt because it's a probiotic food.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Chocolate works.


Is it possible to make yogurt taste like ice cream?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Two different things. You could make your own frozen yogurt. Some recipes call for sugar in the ingredients, but I wouldn't add the sugar. It's not good for you.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> It's been awhile since I tried yogurt and no because I just prefer chocolate or nutella.
> How do I make yogurt feel less yogurty without fruit nor sugar?


I was thinking along the lines of a fruit smoothie but that is adding fruit. I think you could add some powdered chip dip mix to plain, unsweetened yogurt and eat it with chips or potatoes but that is high in salt. 

Why not just take probiotic tablets? There are several brands that offer the same mix as what is found in yogurt.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> unless you have a source of raw milk it makes little difference.
> 
> my grandpa had cows , he would strain the milk through a cheese cloth put it in gallon jugs and bring it home he didn't live on the farm he lived in town a few miles from the farm. his buissness partner lived at the farm and they ran a construction business and farmed
> it is as simple as not shaking the jug and pouring off the cream on the top
> ...


Interesting. I've seen two ways of removing cream from raw milk. 
Way #1 - Get a gravy ladle and put the cream in a clean jar
Way #2 - Get a Turkey baster, carefully suck the cream and put the cream in a jar


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Jerry, you must know how to care for a cow first.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Jerry, you must know how to care for a cow first.


I will post caring for a cow after I post the 1st chapter of lasagna gardening.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Do they have a farm tour on your schedule?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Do they have a farm tour on your schedule?


No. I do volunteer work at the ecology center every tuesday and thursday.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I hope you get to visit a small dairy or other farm business at some point.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Jerryberry said:


> No. I do volunteer work at the ecology center every tuesday and thursday.


What is in the ecology center? Does it truly help you in the areas you want to grow?

Although the volunteerism is great.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Robin, the ecology center is a mini vegetable farm that is affiliated with her group home.

Here is some information that Jerry has provided.









New Vista Career Academy


The mission of the New Vista Career Academy Vocational Program is to help individuals with high functioning autism learn skills for the adult world specific to managing and maintaining employment and healthy living.




newvistacareeracademy.org


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Vocational Day Program | New Vista Career Academy







newvistacareeracademy.org


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Gold Coast — Renewable Farms







www.renewablefarms.com


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Perfect. Volunteering there is going to be so informative.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Robin, I tried to send you a private message, but you have that turned off.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I do? It shouldn't be. I wonder if this is another one of those gremlins storming around.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I did not do that. But it sure as heck said messages from people I follow. I don't even remember the last time I looked at my profile stuff.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Jerryberry said:


> I've seen vintage cereal ads that told consumers to pour milk or cream over their cereal. I tried half-and-half and heavy whipping cream over my cereal, It tasted like cheese. I want to try cream over my cereal because I believe cream will taste supreme over chocolate cereal like cocoa pebbles, cocoa puffs and Nestle chocapic/Nestle koko krunch/Kellogg's Chocos.
> 
> I want to make my own heavy whipping cream for the best homemade whipped cream ever. I want to use heavy cream and Buttermilk for the best homemade biscuits and pancakes this US of A. I want to make my own half-and-half for my dad's coffee.
> 
> Is there a frugal way for a beginner homesteader to make cream, heavy whipping cream, heavy cream, buttermilk & half-and-half?


In order to make any of those you need raw milk. And the best way for a homesteader to get raw milk, is from a milk cow. So, the first thing a homesteader needs to do is milk the cow.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

muleskinner2 said:


> In order to make any of those you need raw milk. And the best way for a homesteader to get raw milk, is from a milk cow. So, the first thing a homesteader needs to do is milk the cow.


I know that. What should I do with the freshly milked milk? How can I turn it into cream in a frugal manner? I want to try cream on my cereal.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You don’t turn it to cream. The cream is part of the milk.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> You don’t turn it to cream. The cream is part of the milk.


I saw the entire video. Thos is exactly what I'm talking about. Thank You. I want to learn homesteading in a frugal manner. The price for everything is ridiculous!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Jerryberry said:


> I saw the entire video. Thos is exactly what I'm talking about. Thank You. I want to learn homesteading in a frugal manner. The price for everything is ridiculous!


Jerry, you might be surprised to know that it often cheaper to buy things then growing or raising them yourself these days. Land, taxes, equipment, animals, feed is all very expensive. The scale of large farms can produce cheaper food.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

painterswife said:


> Jerry, you might be surprised to know that it often cheaper to buy things then growing or raising them yourself these days. Land, taxes, equipment, animals, feed is all very expensive. The scale of large farms can produce cheaper food.


Is it possible to homestead on a budget?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Jerryberry said:


> Is it possible to homestead on a budget?


It is. You just have to plan and understand that somethings will need to be bought instead of produced yourself. For example, raising and milking goats might be the better idea. It might even be better to trade labor for milk for someone else.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

painterswife said:


> It is. You just have to plan and understand that somethings will need to be bought instead of produced yourself. For example, raising and milking goats might be the better idea. It might even be better to trade labor for milk for someone else.


Yeah! Even though I just don't like the taste of goat milk but I see what you're saying. I know it's perfectly legal to buy raw milk in where I live. I know I can't grow most of my grains so I can buy from mother's market, sprouts market or whole foods market. I even seen cocoa nibs at mother's once. Does grinding cocoa nibs count as making homemade cocoa powder?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Jerryberry said:


> Yeah! Even though I just don't like the taste of goat milk but I see what you're saying. I know it's perfectly legal to buy raw milk in where I live. I know I can't grow most of my grains so I can buy from mother's market, sprouts market or whole foods market. I even seen cocoa nibs at mother's once. Does grinding cocoa nibs count as making homemade cocoa powder?


No clue on the coca nibs but you are making progress on understanding that homesteading is doing what you can, not doing everything.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

painterswife said:


> No clue on the coca nibs but you are making progress on understanding that homesteading is doing what you can, not doing everything.


Now I understand. Thank You


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Goat milk that you buy in a store is nasty. Fresh goat milk that hasn’t been bounced around in trucks is good.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Goat milk that you buy in a store is nasty. Fresh goat milk that hasn’t been bounced around in trucks is good.


I tasted store-bought goat milk once, It tasted like goat udder.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Jerryberry said:


> Yeah! Even though I just don't like the taste of goat milk but I see what you're saying. I know it's perfectly legal to buy raw milk in where I live. I know I can't grow most of my grains so I can buy from mother's market, sprouts market or whole foods market. I even seen cocoa nibs at mother's once. Does grinding cocoa nibs count as making homemade cocoa powder?


Making cocoa powder from nibs is not just as easy as grinding up nibs. Taking cocoa beans to chocolate is a complicated messy process and no growing coca beans here is really not feasible (already looked into it).


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

How do you know it tasted like got udder? Have you tasted a goat udder? 

When goat milk is handled too much, the proteins break down. That is why store bought goat milk tastes bad.

When I milk, I strain and chill it quickly. It is good sweet milk.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> How do you know it tasted like got udder? Have you tasted a goat udder?
> 
> When goat milk is handled too much, the proteins break down. That is why store bought goat milk tastes bad.
> 
> When I milk, I strain and chill it quickly. It is good sweet milk.


I never seen a dairy goat up close before. That's what my palate have determined what goat milk tasted like.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Nope. It was as the broken down proteins. Your palate and brain made up a story.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Nope. It was as the broken down proteins. Your palate and brain made up a story.


I think my brain has a played a sour trick by telling my palate goat milk taste like goat udder


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Agree!


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Agree!


Yup


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> butter milk is the left over from making butter an easy substitute is soured milk a little vinager or lemon juice curdles the milk making it thicker
> 
> Cream is the milk fats that float on the surface on non homogenized milk.
> 
> ...


How do you make your own half-and-half?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Mix cream with milk. It will not remain mixed without high tech equipment.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Mix cream with milk. It will not remain mixed without high tech equipment.


How about just leave the cream in the milk? How do you make heavy whipping cream and heavy cream from raw milk?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You leave it in the fridge a couple of days, then skim the cream that has risen to the top.

You haven’t read that part of the book, apparently.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> You leave it in the fridge a couple of days, then skim the cream that has risen to the top.
> 
> You haven’t read that part of the book, apparently.


I have. The book didn't teach me how to separate cream from raw milk without a cream separator. I don't understand what a "couple of days" is. How many days should I leave the raw milk in the fridge?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

couple
kŭp′əl
*noun*

Two items of the same kind; a pair.
Two days.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Fast forward to just past the four minute mark.









How To Skim Cream... The Best Way! #AskWardee 114


What's the BEST way to skim cream off whole, raw milk so you can use it in your coffee or to make cultured butter or sour cream? It's got to be simple, mess-free, and can't require any special tools, either. I've got the answer for you... watch, listen or read to find out!




traditionalcookingschool.com


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Is this article correct? What To Do With Raw Milk + The Anatomy of Raw Milk


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I agree with the article, but I just scanned it quickly. 

Raw milk is a HUGE controversy. There are folks who are terrified of raw milk, and there are a lot of folks who drink it every day. I test my dairy animals for the known diseases, so I am assured they don't have a disease that I'm going to catch.

I do NOT sell milk or milk products, as the laws in my state make it difficult and expensive to do so.


----------



## WFP (Dec 26, 2021)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I agree with the article, but I just scanned it quickly.
> 
> Raw milk is a HUGE controversy. There are folks who are terrified of raw milk, and there are a lot of folks who drink it every day. I test my dairy animals for the known diseases, so I am assured they don't have a disease that I'm going to catch.
> 
> I do NOT sell milk or milk products, as the laws in my state make it difficult and expensive to do so.


How do you skim the half & half from the heavy cream from the raw milk?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Cream is skimmed from whole milk.

Half and half is half cream and half milk.


----------



## WFP (Dec 26, 2021)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Cream is skimmed from whole milk.
> 
> Half and half is half cream and half milk.


In making half & half, should I leave the cream in the milk or? I don't understand this sentence "The middle cream, just below the heavy cream will be a thinner consistency than heavy cream, but thicker than the cream just above the milk line." Can you put it in layman's terms for the complete beginner?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Don’t worry about that at all. Skim the cream. Use it as is. If you think it’s too thick, stir in sone milk.


----------



## WFP (Dec 26, 2021)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Don’t worry about that at all. Skim the cream. Use it as is. If you think it’s too thick, stir in sone milk.


Is that what half and half is made of?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## WFP (Dec 26, 2021)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Yes.


How much cream should I mix in the milk? Like 1 cup cream and 1 cup milk or?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

WFP said:


> In making half & half, should I leave the cream in the milk or?


If you are skimming cream off fresh raw milk, you won't need half and half. Once you have used real cream in your coffee, you won't want to use any of that processed fake creamer again.


----------



## WFP (Dec 26, 2021)

Does anyone have a recipe for sweet cream pancakes? I want to use freshly skimmed cream.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You can use cream instead of milk in any recipe.


----------



## WFP (Dec 26, 2021)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> You can use cream instead of milk in any recipe.


I already started a thread on sweet cream pancakes.


----------

